# Tire/Wheel question (yep another one)



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Specific Tire/wheel question.... Could be easy*

Need some help on tire/wheel combo folks, for I am not a tire guy...

got the 95 B13. Was at the local yard today and found a set of PROLINE wheels. The tires on the wheels are in great shape and the numbers on the side are P185/60R14
On the inside of the rim there are a series of numbers and letters each set below is in its own little "divit" around the bolt holes:

38
928 4X6JJ
8|0
03 (over) H
R41080
MAX LOAD
1400 LBS

each line is in it own little cut out. I already said I'm not a tire/wheel guy  

I think I remember seeing on here that folks are putting 14 and even 15 wheels on thier cars. 

now the obvisious question. Will these wheels fit on my car? I am assuming that if the wheels fit the tires will too?????

Thanks as always....
Jake

PS.. judging from those numbers above. What other tire size's do you think would fit that rim?

Thanks again


----------



## lkhbu76h (Nov 7, 2005)

If I recall correctly, 4x6JJ refers to the lug pattern, and of course the load rating is obvious. I would try going to the manufacturer's site & see it there's any help available there. I can tell you I have 195 60 14's on my '91 se-r's stock rims.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Thanks*



lkhbu76h said:


> If I recall correctly, 4x6JJ refers to the lug pattern, and of course the load rating is obvious. I would try going to the manufacturer's site & see it there's any help available there. I can tell you I have 195 60 14's on my '91 se-r's stock rims.


for the reply,,,, I hope I can take that as "they fit"


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

jakehale said:


> Need some help on tire/wheel combo folks, for I am not a tire guy...
> 
> got the 95 B13. Was at the local yard today and found a set of PROLINE wheels. The tires on the wheels are in great shape and the numbers on the side are P185/60R14
> On the inside of the rim there are a series of numbers and letters each set below is in its own little "divit" around the bolt holes:
> ...


I have a silver set of proline alloys. They are 8-spoke and 4 lug universal I think. The tires are 185/60/R14 82H rated. I'm planning to get the 15" gunmetal color of these same wheels cuz I want to close the fender gap so I'm trying to get a 50 series of 205 or 195. B13 1995, they made those? or do you mean 1994.5? Well to answer your question, if they're like my rims, yeah they'll fit.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Well*



b13pnoysentra said:


> I have a silver set of proline alloys. They are 8-spoke and 4 lug universal I think. The tires are 185/60/R14 82H rated. I'm planning to get the 15" gunmetal color of these same wheels cuz I want to close the fender gap so I'm trying to get a 50 series of 205 or 195. B13 1995, they made those? or do you mean 1994.5? Well to answer your question, if they're like my rims, yeah they'll fit.


Thanks for the information... and no.. it is a 1995, no 1994.5. its a little odd. Best I can figure out it a wierd car.

check my sig


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Hum*

Anyone got any ideals on the tire size's that will fit on these rims?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

jakehale said:


> Anyone got any ideals on the tire size's that will fit on these rims?


Tire Size Side - Wall Height - Tire Radius - Actual Speed - @70 - Percent Error 

185/60 14 111.00 288.80 70.00 0.000 
185/55 14 101.75 279.55 67.76 3.203 
195/60 14 117.00 294.80 71.45 2.078 
195/55 14 107.25 285.05 69.09 1.298


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Tire Size Side - Wall Height - Tire Radius - Actual Speed - @70 - Percent Error
> 
> 185/60 14 111.00 288.80 70.00 0.000
> 185/55 14 101.75 279.55 67.76 3.203
> ...



thank you mucho


----------

